# Confession and Prayer



## JS116 (Feb 2, 2012)

I want to confess to you brothers and sisters in the Lord,that I have been struggling lately with feelings of bitterness.It recently just started growing within my heart after a couple things happened leading me to this heinous thing such as,me continuously dwelling back on broken friendships and relationships,the discussion with my recent former pastor,reading things online dealing with racism and injustices done by american puritans,dissatisfaction with my spiritual growth and other things.I just need you guy's to pray for me,because this sin is one that grows and will kill the soul slowly if not rooted up.

Also..I want to say I appreciate everyone of you guys involvement in my life on the Purtanboard,I know this doesnt take the place of face to face social interaction or replace local fellowship,but you guys(and gals) have encouraged me,helped me and challenged me to grow since day one,and I'm happy to be apart of this community of reformed believers and I wouldn't trade you guys for anything,I appreciate you guys for patiently and graciously dealing with me in love and not out of selfish motives.I can say,im here to stay on this board with you guys and willing to serve anyway I can on here

Love all of you

Shawn J


----------



## Andres (Feb 2, 2012)

Prayers for you friend.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 2, 2012)

Lean on the Lord, Shawn. It often hurts when our sinfulness is exposed right before our very eyes, however, it is a good sign that you recognize the bitterness and resentment for what it is- this is a sign God is working in this. Many people go on living with these things in their heart, and never address them because there is either no recognition that it is sin, or, if there is recognition, they don't know how to go about dealing with it. 

Turn it over to the Lord, brother. Prayers.


----------



## rbcbob (Feb 2, 2012)

Praying for you Shawn. Stay close to Jesus and you can go against the flow of the world, the flesh and the devil.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 2, 2012)

Shawn, it's excellent that you recognize the problem, and many of its occasions. The Christian life involves a perpetual refocusing – forgetting the things which are behind, pressing forward, and looking to Jesus. We can let things go, things of many kinds, for many reasons: God is sovereign, grace is free, sins are forgiven, vengeance is God’s. May the Lord draw you so that you run after him, and uphold you so that you follow hard after.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Feb 2, 2012)

The only words I have to offer seem redundant in light of the previous posts.
However, I have to reiterate that it is only by God's Grace upon you, that you see your state for what it is. Take joy in the fact that the Lord has not left you to blindess of sin as the world is left to a spiritual sightlessness.

May this be a catalyst used by God to draw you ever so much closer to His Son.


----------



## Zach (Feb 2, 2012)

Praying for you, Shawn. I too often have to confess my bitterness before the Lord. Praise God for revealing our sin to us that we can repent of it.


----------



## JS116 (Feb 2, 2012)

Amen,appreciate the prayers guy's,i am encouraged by all of you and thankful that the lord has exposed my heart to help me realize how hideous my sinful heart is,but how beautiful the gospel of Christ is in it's redeeming work.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Feb 2, 2012)

Prayers sent Shawn!


----------



## JS116 (Feb 2, 2012)

Joshua said:


> The Lord be with you, Friend.
> 
> Now, start putting spaces after your commas, or we'll all be obligated to defriend you.



Sure thing! haha


----------

